
Blockchain: The New Technology of Trust - amberj
http://www.goldmansachs.com/our-thinking/pages/blockchain/
======
johnwheeler
What a finger marathon. That would have been much more usable (and even more
creditable coming from Goldman Sachs) if it were a single-page article.

------
retrac98
Barely usable on my iPhone 6. Effects are fun and stuff but give the user a
link to a plain HTML version of your article.
[http://deathtobullshit.com](http://deathtobullshit.com)

------
gitgud
Amazing website, it amazes me what is possible with WebGL these days...
although it's a little disorienting as you scroll into the horizon, and it did
freeze up my chrome tab when I tried to skip some sections

------
hansmannrower
My finger got a workout from the endless scrolling. Good information. My
finger needs therapy now.

------
mr_spothawk
the discover-by-scroll fidelity is so high that I want to die.

still pretty

